# Wtf? Salt water arowanas?!?!



## Burstatol90010 (Sep 7, 2014)

I was freaking dying when I saw this;







didn't exactly know where to post this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

This is certainly amusing. Just makes you shake your head.


----------

